# gas vs. diesel safari trek



## obob (Sep 30, 2001)

Can anyone provide info on Safari Trek with gas or diesel. Plan to buy very soon.


----------



## Kyle Kincaid (Nov 13, 2001)

gas vs. diesel safari trek

We have a beautiful 1999 Safari Trek Pathmaker Vortec, Mod. 2480 available for sale in Palm Springs, CA - some details are: 8,700 miles, perfect like new condition, green body, hardwood floors/cabinets, 454 Chev Vortec engine. Extras include remote control satellite dish with Direct TV, Panasonic TV/VCR, tinted windows.  Onan generator, inverter, all the goodies.  It's barely been used and is available for sale for $65,000 or best offer.  Please contact me at "kyle@parkerlumber.com" or call 760-568-3073 and I"ll e-mail photos to you.
Kyle Kincaid


----------

